# Honda GX 31



## Conquistador3 (Dec 20, 2015)

I'll take advantage of you wonderful people for another question.

My uncle owns a Honda UMK431 brushcutter. Outstanding piece of kit which has been going strong since 1998!
Granted, he doesn't use it that much but it got here with nothing more than regular maintenance (carried out by yours truly) and new head. 

This year saw the first problem: the starter snapped its (still OE) cord and then threw its spring. No problem: a new spring should be here on Tuesday at latest. 

Which has me wonder: taking advantage of the Winter, is any other thing I should look for in the GX 31 engine? Not much knowledge floating around about this small four stroke engine.

Thanks.


----------



## backhoelover (Jan 3, 2016)

check you valve adjustment. and pressure test you fuel lines if there not new


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 3, 2016)

Cheers. 
Valve adjustment was checked last year. Given the amount of use this thing sees, they'll stay within specs for a long time. 
All fuel lines were changed two years ago, just to err on the safe side. 
It still starts at first pull... after changing the recoil spring.


----------

